

Facebook's 2nd-place publisher rakes in money with unique interactive ads - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/181706/Facebooks_2ndplace_publisher_rakes_in_money_with_unique_interactive_ads.php#.UKV0-IfAd8E

======
xhedley
"Brand as a friend" to get an in game bonus feels more honest than "spam your
friends". Paying attention to an advertiser so the advertiser pays the game is
just a small price for me.

